# VA Outback rally



## Balki14 (Oct 13, 2004)

Hello Outbackers. We are interested in starting an annual OB rally here in the VA area as well. With so many great KOA's, state parks and other attractions, the number of places to do a rally here are immeasurable.

Some thoughts would be Williamsburg (great tour and entertainment places), Harpers Ferry (whitewater, horse races and touring), Luray (caverns and touring), as well as other great sites.

If anyone is interested in doing a 2005 get together, let us know so we can start booking right away.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Balki 14,

I'm game! I live in Central Va. about 15 miles outside of Richmond. I think it would be fun to have a rally for the Old Dominion!

Let's see how many responses this brings and maybe we can get something together!

Jason


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Hey, I'm game. I live about 2 hours west of Richmond. Williamsburg is always a great place to camp. We could also look at Bethpage on the Chesapeake Bay or one of the many great campgrounds dotted along the Blue Ridge mountains. There are so many to choose from in VA.


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

I like that Idea.








I would suggest Williamsburg or the mountain region. I like the Walnut Hills campground in Staunton it in a good location for many of the attractions in the Shenandoah Valley.
Easy access from I 64 or I 81

action


----------



## Balki14 (Oct 13, 2004)

All,

Thanks for the reply. I think also that teh williamsburg area or the coastal area would be an awesome place to hold a rally. We hav ecamped at both the Colonial and Williamsburg KOA's, as well as the big RV Travel place in the Newport News area, athough I really do not reccomend the last place.

I have contacted several KOA's in the area, including the ones in Verona, Staunton, Natural Bridge, Candy Hill and Fredericksburg to see if they would beinterested in hosting an Outback RV Rally and all have said they would love to be involved.

I will get some more info but lets pass the word to fellow Outback owners from your respective areas. I would also talk with the RV dealers you purchased the rigs from to see if they could spread the word via some signage or handouts to current or potential Outback owners. I think that the initial meeting should be in the late April/early May time frame and we can work the issues out as we move into the fall.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated and if someone would prefer that they do the organixation, just say so and that would becool as well.

Let's keep in contact. You can get me through this post or via my email at [email protected]


----------



## Balki14 (Oct 13, 2004)

Hello Again VA Outbackers...

Just providing some links to some of the KOA's that I have contacted to see who would be interested in hosting a VA Outback rally. Take a look and give me your thoughts. One thing I failed to mention or ask was what do most people enjoy doing during a rally.

Since some of us may or may not have kids, I would think the situation might vary. I have one who enjoys the amusement parks, some fishing, bingo and such. Let me know what a preference would be from some of the sites we have listed below to get a concensus from all.

If you have links for others, please send back...so..here goes...

http://www.koakampgrounds.com/where/va/46173/

http://www.koakampgrounds.com/where/va/46109/index.htm

http://www.koakampgrounds.com/where/va/46111/index.htm

http://www.koakampgrounds.com/where/va/46182/index.htm (a favorite)

http://www.koakampgrounds.com/where/va/46127/index.htm (one of our favorites as well)

http://www.koakampgrounds.com/where/va/46144/index.htm (long ridfe but Natural bridge is nice)

Also, some non-KOA's but nice places...

http://www.geocities.com/~candy_hill/

Anyway...thanks for listening...


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

Hi,
Checking in a little late, just got back from two weeks Outbacking.








Love the idea of a Virginia Rally. Virginia is beautiful all over, so location is not that critical to me. If we decide to hold the rally in the Williamsburg area, I suggest the Chickahominy Riverfront Park. Living close to Williamsburg, I've stayed at all of the CGs, and this is my favorite.www.james-city.va.us/recreation/chickahominy_park.html Pocahontas State Park in Chesterfield has the best swimming complex, great for kids/grandkids. I have to take KOA's one by one, some are great, others are dumps. 
Getting excited about a rally, and I haven't even unpacked from the last trip. Life's rough, but somebody's gotta do it.























Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## Balki14 (Oct 13, 2004)

Gary,

Glad you are getting excited. I guess since I started this thread that maybe (unless someone objects) would be the defacto organizer. If someone other than me would like that who may live along the seaboard, please speak up as you probably know most of the better camgrounds in those areas.

I am not sure what everyone else feels, but we would prefere to have sites with full hookups (sewer, power and water) rather than depend on bathouse. If everyone agrees, please chime in or state your disagreement.

I think we should start planning a trip for the April timeframe if that is a good idea and if it works well, maybe we can even get an early fall trip to close the season for some...

Let me know and look forward to meeting everyone. action


----------



## Balki14 (Oct 13, 2004)

OK all. Looks like the Northeastern folks are starting to ramp up with a big rally. Are we really going to let them get a larger gathering than we are. I say we VA's RVer's stick together but invite our friends and neighbors from NC and the Maryland area to jon us. So, what do you all say.

Contact your friends and let's plan a huge rally to kick off the spring.

All in favor....say IIIIIIII


----------



## Balki14 (Oct 13, 2004)

Balki14 said:


> Hello Outbackers. We are interested in starting an annual OB rally here in the VA area as well. With so many great KOA's, state parks and other attractions, the number of places to do a rally here are immeasurable.
> 
> Some thoughts would be Williamsburg (great tour and entertainment places), Harpers Ferry (whitewater, horse races and touring), Luray (caverns and touring), as well as other great sites.
> 
> ...


Jason,

How does that RAM do with that TT. I have a gas verison of what you have but plan on getting the 29FBHS 5th here shortly. Not sure about the weight on your but the 5th is 7790 dry ....


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Balki14,

The Ram pulls the TT like it isn't even back there!! I could not believe the power + the reserve power. I could go 60 and have over half the peddle left it seemed. I am not a big speed guy, but it sure was nice to know that if I chose to drive 65-70 with absolutely no problems, if I wanted too. I kept an eye on the RPMs both w/and w/o the trailer. At 60 mph w/o trailer the tachometer read 1600-1700 rpm. With the TT, 1600-1700 rpms.

The trip from here to Hatteras is not real hilly but there are more inclines than I ever remember before, I guess because I never cared about them before! I know my Tundra would have struggled badly on many of them, the DDEEESSSULLL just powered along without losing speed at all.

As you can tell, I could go on and on!! The truck was simply AWESOME!! My only concern at this point is all of the negative talk about the Dodge transmission. Again, I don't drive my vehicles hard, this truck will drive back and forth to work everyday, pull the camper several times a year and out on the beach while down at Hatteras, so I am hoping that the transmission isn't a problem for me.

Let me know when/if you get a new one. Maybe after the VA Outbackers Rally, we can do a Dodge-Outbacker Rally!!!!

Jason


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2004)

Balki14,
A "Mid-Atlantic" rally would be fine with me. That would open the Outer Banks as a location, too. (Love Frisco Woods)
I'm out for the fall, gotta pay for the toys ya know. April time frame sounds good to me. Maybe then I could help Jason do some of that 75% work in his signature.
















Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Sensai and Balki14,

I would really enjoy a Rally on Hatteras Island. That is really the primary location we bought the trailer for!

Sensai, anytime you want to wet a line down there I'm game. I will say that April is a busy month down on the island with at least one large fishing tournament that I will be participating in. That doesn't rule out a RAlly, just something to think about. Early April may be better than later in the month. Plus that way I get two trips in that month!!!!









Sensai, How is the Frisco Woods campground? I looked at it from RT 12 while driving past it and I really couldn't tell what the campground was like. Are there cement pads there or is it just dirt and grass? Any info. would be appreciated.

I have already stayed at the Ocean Waves Campground and will be staying at Camp Hatteras during the Thanksgiving Holiday.

I think we can pull this thing together. Unfortunately I don't know any RVers besides the folks I have met on this forum so I don't know how much particpation I can stir up. I do have a old high school friend who does silk screening and what not and could probably get us a good deal on a custome VA. Outback Rally t-shirt!!

Let me know how I can help!

Jason


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2004)

Jason,
Frisco Woods CG has something for everybody. They range from full hook-up concrete pads on the water (Sound), to primative sites in the pines. I don't remember if they have CATV or not, I don't use it unless I'm traveling. They get pretty crouded around spring break, as does everybody else down there, but normally you get plenty of room. I like it because it's a little quieter than the other CGs on the island.www.outer-banks.com/friscowoods

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## Balki14 (Oct 13, 2004)

All,

Sounds like we are getting a little chatter on this subject. Awesome. Maybe we can get everyone to recommend their top three sites, one at the coast, mid-Va and the mountain areas. Then, as a group we can decide which ones to hit. We have a friend that we camp with who also has an Outback that says they are game as well. if we can get everyone to agree to a date and time in the near future, we might get 6 - 8 families there.

So, send in the recommendations and I will put a sheet together with all the names and locations.

Happy Camping...we are heading out this weekend to Candy Hill..close and clean... action


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Balki14,

I have only been to one campground at this point and that was on Hatteras Island, so I will have to defer to you guys for a selection. As long as it is clean and folks know how to act I could go pretty much anywhere.

I have heard great things about a campground at Sandbridge Beach, VA! I have been to Sandbridge quite a bit as a child and the beach is great. Can't speak from personal experience in regards to the campground though.

Also heard some good stuff about a campground at Luray Caverns, again I don't know the name of it.

Let me know what I can do to help!!

Jason


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2004)

Balki14,
I really don't have much experience with CGs in the western part of the area. I normally stay at state parks when I go toward the mountains. The state parks are beautiful out there, but they don't have the amenities that a lot of folks need.
My preference for the Williamsburg area is Chicahominy Riverfront Park. My preference for the seashore is Frisco Woods Campground on Hatteras Island.
Thanks for taking the lead on this.







I really hope that it comes together.

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Balki14,

Should we "re-start" this post to let folks know that we are incorporating Maryland and NC into the mix? People may not be responding because they think this is only a VA thing. Maybe re-start isn't the right term. We just need to change the post title to indicate Mid Atlantic or whatever.

I know that we have been discussing it, but if we really want to solicit support and participation from the other localities we may want to bring them in the mix. Just something else to think about to "sell" people on the idea, is maybe a rotating campground type deal. You know, one year in NC, one year in MD, five years in VA (just kidding







), this way people may not mind driving down to NC one year, if they know that the next year it will be closer, etc. It may be good to have the first on in VA, since that is kind of in the middle for everybody and no one would have to travel too far that first year.

I was just thinking about how to maximize our participation in the "event". Let me know what you think!!

Jason


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Sandbridge Outdoor Resorts is awesome but pricy at $50.00 per night. Bethpage on the Chesapeak bay is also nice and runs around $39. Could do a state park like Douthat or the nice KOA in Urbana VA near Staunton.


----------



## Balki14 (Oct 13, 2004)

Wow. This this is really takin goff. I hav estarted a spreadsheet with locations, preferences and some website information that I will start sending out.

I think that renaming this would be a good idea especially if we want to include our neighbors both north and south. So, what I will do is start a new thread with the heading of Mid-Atlantic Coast RV Outbackers Rally. I will continue to check this thread but ask that everyone go to the new thread which should be up shortly. Look for an attached file in your message box with the locations and such.

To answer some questions that were posed, Luray has a nice KOA that we hav ebeen to, and if I remember correclty, it is called Jellystone. There is a very nice campground in the Sandbridge area, but the one I am talking about is off the sound and has lots for sale and has year round folks. The othe rone that I hav evistied there was pretty much underwater when we toured it last August.

So, looks like things are opicking up and hope to get everyones email and name on the list to get this rolling. When I send the list, if you want to send me some other suggestions, please do so as I only am trying to get a rally with some new friends and have a great time.

If you desire, send me your email address directly to my comcast account at [email protected]

"outbackers rule".....ha ha..


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

We are very interested in a Va. rally, would prefer the Williamsburg/Richmond area, it is easier for us to get to. Keep me informed, we are ready to pull the camper out of its cave and get it ready to go!


----------

